
Physicists score double hit in LED research - dnetesn
https://phys.org/news/2019-09-physicists-score.html
======
wwarner
The publication at arxive:
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1905.12227](https://arxiv.org/abs/1905.12227)

------
williamDafoe
Quite frankly I couldn't see the benefit. We already have solid state led
lasers operating at THz speed. What is the actual improvement in this? Nick
Holynak already demonstrated laser transistors more than a decade ago ...

------
merlincorey
The most interesting thing from this for me was hearing about LiFi, which is a
networking technology I have never even heard of being deployed, but
apparently is in some environments.

~~~
sgt101
My understanding of LiFi : it's absolutely great apart from when the test room
has bright natural sunlight.

~~~
TheSpiceIsLife
That does sound like a significant drawback to wide spread outdoors adoption,
and some indoor areas too.

